
Scientists identify hundreds of atomically-thin materials - knolan
https://arstechnica.com/science/2018/02/there-are-probably-hundreds-of-graphene-like-chemicals-weve-not-studied-yet/
======
knolan
Not only is this a nice demonstration of the power of open data, it’s also
very exciting for a whole range of material science research.

